# Your camp stove??



## kev

One of my camp stoves is a rather old coleman liquid fuel stove. I also have a single burner, but that is a different thread.

Do you use liquid fuel or propane, or something else?

Here we are cooking some bacon at my buddies wedding at the beach.


----------



## antigua

That looks good!!! We use a propane colman stove. We don't use the small green bottles though. I found an attachment that attaches to a 20lbs tank that I can run the stove, BBQ and anything else that runs off of propane all at the same time if needed.


----------



## happiestcamper

We have the two burner and the one burner that run off of green bottles. I use the one burner to boil a pot of water at every meal for kitchen duties (as it puts out the most BTU's), use the two burner to actually cook (when not using the fire).


----------



## kev

I thought about buying a dual burner stove that uses the propane bottles, but decided to keep my liquid stove. Propane is nice, but I have a single burner propane stove. 

That coleman stove of mine is 13, maybe 15 years old and still works great. As long as its working I see no need in replacing it.


----------



## antigua

kev said:


> I thought about buying a dual burner stove that uses the propane bottles, but decided to keep my liquid stove. Propane is nice, but I have a single burner propane stove.
> 
> That coleman stove of mine is 13, maybe 15 years old and still works great. As long as its working I see no need in replacing it.


I also have a 3 burner stove that hangs off the side of the trailer for extra cooking. I don't use it much other than being a shelf for my radio but when we camp with friends it comes in handy.


----------



## eanddrice

I have the Coleman two burner liquid fuel that was a hand me down and then I have the three burner Coleman liquid fuel that my Dad bought new in 1963. It goes everytime we do!!! Still cooks like new!!


----------



## kev

One thing about those coleman stoves - they last. When you buy one you know that you will be getting your monies worth.


----------



## happiestcamper

Only problem I've ever had with a Coleman stove is the one burner type that sits on top of the little green cans. I had 2, and both of them would somehow damage the stem inside the bottle, so that it always leaked afterwards. I have some knock off brand and don't have that problem (and I have no problem with my two burner Coleman that uses the same bottles).


----------



## frank6160

Coleman fuel all the way. It's just ain't hte same to me. I use Coleman fuel stoves and lanterns. (I collect Coleman Lanterns).Nothing much too them. If one gives trouble it's most likely the generator. With a little care even the new ones will last for years.


----------



## eanddrice

Hey Frank...since you collect Coleman Lanterns, you may know of this website:
Welcome to the Old Town Coleman Center and Museum
It is a great website for finding parts and lots of information.


----------



## frank6160

I'm familiar with the website and the forum located there. I'm also a member of the International Coleman Collectors Club. Worldwide about 250 members. Welcome to the International Coleman Collectors Club Website


----------



## eanddrice

I've seen this website before!!! I picked up an old 242 chrome lantern at a yard sale for 10.00 with the old aluminum carry case. It had been stored with fuel in it and was gummed up and didn't want to light. I totally rebuilt it, and it looks and works like new!!!


----------



## eanddrice

THIS MY 1963 COLEMAN THREE BURNER STOVE THAT IS STILL GOING STRONG:


----------

